# Solved: Acer x193w resolution problem?



## skech (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought my acer yesterday. Max Resolution of this monitor is 1400x900 so why in the display properties I have 10 or 15 resolutions. I have resolutions that are not supported 1680, 1920, 2560 but the 1400x900 resolution is unavailable in the display properties. And why when I right click the nvidia icon in tray before it give me the properties the screen disappear (black).
I install latest drivers from nvidia for my 7300 graphic card but it not solved this problem. So why I have resolutions higher than 1400 and why that resolution is unavailable in properties
Please help


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you get a driver cd with the monitor?
There is one at this site.
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/155409
Link toward the bottom of the page.


----------



## skech (Jul 1, 2008)

NO There is cd but only with user guide in it. I look for driver and the link that you gave me and when I go to instal in monitor proerties nothing happens instalation cannot recognize the driver


----------



## nate8282 (Sep 6, 2006)

i have an acer laptop with the same issue. It turns out that this laptop was made for a full HD display and it even says so on the laptop stickers and all, even the website i bought it from says it's full 1080p HD and guess what it's actually 2 resolutions smaller than that, Acer put the wrong displays in some of their monitors and instead of fixing them they just deny it and are not willing to fix it, it was either keep it or return it to the website i bought it from. I found others online with this same problem. Your issue isn't exactly the same as mine but it wonder if it something similar.


----------



## skech (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks to all but I found the solution it was the drivers. I download them from the official acer web page and instal and when I restat my PC everything went to normal. I have max resolution 1400x900 and that was the last one. So thanks again and nate8282 try this one
http://global.acer.com/support/download.htm
download the drivers from there maybe it solve your problem too


----------



## skech (Jul 1, 2008)

If some one need the drivers for this monitor here (from the official site)

ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/monitor/lcd/X193Wx Vista Driver.zip

works witt all wndows not only vista


----------

